# Paph. Woluwense requirements?



## Cklinger (Dec 17, 2018)

Hi all, 
From the title of this thread, I just got a Paph Woluwense and haven&rsquo;t been able to find much about care requirements. Anyone have experience with it? 
Also have gotten a Paph helenae and am having similar issues with finding care requirements. 
Any information helps!
Chris 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 18, 2018)

What is the size and do you grow in greenhouse or under lights?

But anyway, they can be fickle ...given the combo of parents..love to grow but dont like to bloom. I would start out warm (60 degree nights) humidity at least 50-60 percent until it gets a few growths then maybe you can try some cold shock to bloom it if it doesnt by then.


----------



## Justin (Dec 18, 2018)

Grow like any other Paph. Water it frequently then wait about 15 years.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 21, 2018)

Justin said:


> Grow like any other Paph. Water it frequently then wait about 15 years.



This is not correct. For this hybrid maybe, if not wait 5 more years!


----------



## troy (Dec 21, 2018)

When somebody figures this out please post the solution!!!


----------



## masaccio (Jan 16, 2019)

Justin said:


> Grow like any other Paph. Water it frequently then wait about 15 years.



That was so funny I almost spit up my dinner. :rollhappy: In 15 years I'll be 81. I'll try to delay my funeral long enough so they can put it on my coffin.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 21, 2019)

I have one that's been growing for that long and never bloomed.


----------

